# Plants need home- DFWAPC members only



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

If anyone local in the *DFWAPC* would like some of the plants listed below please let me know today *(members only)*. I had to move a tank in order to carpet/renovate a room and am going to a smaller tank and rescape. Everyone I have met in the club has been so generous and friendly. In fact many of these plants started from clippings from fellow members and have grown like crazy.

Plants have already been removed from the tank and are bagged so need to make there way to their new home soon.

Glosso
Nymphea Lotus 'Red'
Pog. Stellatus 'Broad Leaf'
Blyxa Japonica
Riccia (attached to plastic scrubby mesh)
Sagitaria Subulata (dwarf sag)
Needle Leaf java fern

Tank from which they come(we can blame the lush growth on NIKO's amazing light!) Picture taken 2 weeks ago and has not been pruned since so there is alot more!









If no one here wants them I will list them as for sale this afternoon here at APC.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank is looking so good! Aren't Niko's lights amazing!!! He's a master!!!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Texgal_Yes his lights are amazing. Very fitting don't you think? Such a great guy.

Plants still available. I know someone has got to want some!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Ranchwest just emailed me. He needs some plants.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Niko The Great would humbly take the Java Fern.

But only if Ranchwest firmly rejects it.

--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

As you know Ranchwest has taken the java fern along with the beautiful red lotus and some blyxa.

kim


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks, Kim. Those plants made a huge difference in my tank. My tank was drowning in Crypts! lol


----------

